# *For Girls* What are you bringing to wear?



## Dolphado (17 May 2008)

Okay Ladies, I know this isn't really as much of a big deal for the guys since men wear pretty much the same thing anyways,  but what are you Ladies bringing to waear?  I'm not sure what to bring as I don't want to look overly dressed up but not look like a bum either.  I know we're not supposed to bring jeans, high heels etc etc to wear on base so what do we wear?  I'm thinking of bringing some cargo pants, (light greyish green) t-shirts, and of course dre4ss pants, probably black, grey and tan.  As for shoes, thats a huge thing, you can't really wear running shoes with dressy stuff but we can't wear heels either, I'm thinking those cute ballerina flats, this way I can look presentable and not goofy.  I just can't wait to be issued our clothes and boots and stuff so i don't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## blacktriangle (17 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> I'm thinking those cute ballerina flats



That's how I roll!


----------



## Strike (17 May 2008)

Approach shoes are pretty versatile.  A mix between a hiking and running shoe so the colour is usually grey or brown.

You may want to bring a set of heels for those few times you might actually be able to go out.  Specifically your course party.  I'm not sure why they wouldn't want you to wear heels.  Seems  little odd.

As for shirts, if you're going to go for a t-shirt, don't go for the athletic type.  Anything with a collar or buttons will do.  Although athletic t-shirts may be allowed for everyday wear, they aren't quite as professional looking and the staff have eyes everywhere.  Seriously.


----------



## Dolphado (17 May 2008)

Its says right there in the joining intructions available on the St. Jean CFLRS website, NO HIGHHEELS OR PLATFORM shoes. hence the ballerina flats, no heels, but still pretty with dress pants and comfy.  I was definantly thinking button up blouses for wear during the day, just in muted colour like off white, etc. don't want to stand out like a sore thumb and wear pink!

btw, Strike are you male or female?


----------



## Yrys (17 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> btw, Strike are you male or female?



From the signature : " Don't piss me off.  I have two older brothers, work with a bunch of men, and I can kick their asses!"

So I would guess female ...


----------



## Dolphado (17 May 2008)

LOL, my bad hahha, should have read the quotes, not just peeked in the gender section of the profile.  Thats it the blondes gotta go, Going to need some bottled intelligence.  Shoppers drug mart here I come!


----------



## Strike (17 May 2008)

From what I remember "way back when" there were times where we were marching in formation in civvies.  Might be the reason that they don't want you to bring heels.  There's always some numpty who would wear them when they know full well they are going to be marching from A to B.

Mind you, if you notice later on in the course, when you're allowed to go in to town, that others are wearing heels, just have someone at home send you a pair.

As for the gender question, Yrys hit the nail on the head.  I wear combat boots, but am damn tough, even with 4 inch heels!  (awaiting the comments from the crazier types on this site...)


----------



## Yrys (18 May 2008)

Strike said:
			
		

> As for the gender question, Yrys hit the nail on the head.  I wear combat boots, but am damn tough, even with 4 inch heels!  (awaiting the comments from the crazier types on this site...)



That can be a multipurpose weapon  ;D !


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

LOL yes she certaintly did make that clear to me, like I said, I so need some bottled intelligence.  I am planning on bring at least one going out outfit. I can leave it with my bags untill I need it, and one formal outfit "just in case".  Other then that though I just don't want to stand out too much as I have been warned against some how making your self an example of what NOT to do. And of course I do want to leave a good impression.


----------



## Infanteer (18 May 2008)

I wear high-heels from time to time....


----------



## Yrys (18 May 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I wear high-heels from time to time....



Picture   ?


----------



## scoutfinch (18 May 2008)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> I wear high-heels from time to time....




Bwahahahahahahahahahaha.... ohmigod.


----------



## metgirl (18 May 2008)

NOTHING cash to buy it at canex...( and alot of tampons)  girls run out and have to share INDOC is a long time . halls cough candy for morning PT


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Cash is not really an option, I'm on a very limited budget. I have a hubby and two kids to pay for while i'm gone (daddy's a stay at home dad) and the job I'm at now is enough to get by with very little spending money so everythinsg going to be bought slowly over the next month or so before I go.  I can't afford to take a hit on my first pay check when ever that will be.  $250.00 may not seem like a lotta money for some people but for us it is.


----------



## metgirl (18 May 2008)

you  get a 200 $ cash advance when you arrive...bring nothing the mega is huge and you have to hull your junk up the stairs like  12 floors and  500000000 stairs move your room 30 times. IT ALL gets locked up for 4 months (no acess) all you have is kit they issue its heavey  bring some thread ......LOTS OF THREAD


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

I know you can get the cah advance, but really thats all gotta go towards formula, and rent and food for my hubby and the kids.  I wish I could spend it on me but I just can't. I wouldn't feel right doing it in the first place even if we could afford it.  I buy very little for myself in fact I've had the same clothes since highschool aside what I can pick up at value village and so forth.  The hauling stuff doesn't actually bother me, I pack about 1 duffel bag and thats it (I'm a light traveller always have been) I was just more concerned about what style to wear untill we get our kit, so I needn't worry about my stuff anymore.


----------



## Strike (18 May 2008)

Remember, if you find you are short anything you can always get it mailed to you.


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Thats actually something I never even thought of, Thanks Strike!  I will definantly have to get the mailing information and tack it on the fridge with some stamps in a baggy for my hubby so he doesn't loose it!


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Also, in the joining instructions it also says Bathing suit (1 piece of course) is that provided or should I get a plain one?  I currently have a bright one all kind's of colours, but once again don't want to stand out.


----------



## Strike (18 May 2008)

No idea on the bathing suit.  When I joined they issued us one but let us wear our own since the suits were quite busty and didn't fit very well.   ;D


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Okay I'll bring a plain black one then just in case. Don't want to be going in for the swim test and worrying about hanging on to my suit!


----------



## Shamrock (18 May 2008)

For wear at the Mega until you are issued combat boots, I recommend comfortable, lightweight, sensible, and subdued footwear.  Fear of offensive stereotypes aside, during your first week you will be logging quite a few km's in these shoes on hard and potentially slippery surfaces.  You'll also be doing a lot of stairs as well as a lot of standing around without fidgeting.  Furthermore, when you get your weekend off, you'll likely want to explore Montreal by foot and a high quality shoe will allow you to do that in comfort.


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Thats what I figured would be best, something you know you can put a great deal of Km's into. Ballerina flats or runners depending on what I have on it is!


----------



## RTaylor (18 May 2008)

OK...string bikini, thongs (wild leapard prints, stuff like that), 2 sizes too small tube tops..

Oh snap...I thought the topic was "What do you want to see girls wear?"

My bad


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

LOL, but what if said girl was shaped like an egg, you know thicker around the middle etc hahhahaha  bet you'll be regretting your words then hahaha :rofl:


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2008)

RTaylor said:
			
		

> OK...string bikini, thongs (wild leapard prints, stuff like that), 2 sizes too small tube tops..


Umm....that's what you see in Petawawa....and it's not pretty!


----------



## blacktriangle (18 May 2008)

Ewww PMQ hootchies


----------



## RTaylor (18 May 2008)

I carry a steady supply of burlap bags with me in case of emergency.

When I run out I got the name of a good hypnotherapist to work me through the rough times.


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

wow you guys are harsh lol,  :cheers:  And my friends said staying in this weekend was going to be bring LOL


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> wow you guys are harsh lol,  :cheers:  And my friends said staying in this weekend was going to be bring LOL


Well, we aim to please!  *bowing*


----------



## Shamrock (18 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> wow you guys are harsh lol,  :cheers:  And my friends said staying in this weekend was going to be bring LOL



Oh, this weekend has already been brung.


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

LOl sorry for the typing problems, I'm on my 5th beer (I'm such a lightweight!)  I can't even play World of warcraft at the moment! I had meant to say boring lol


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> LOl sorry for the typing problems, I'm on my 5th beer (I'm such a lightweight!)  I can't even play World of warcraft at the moment! I had meant to say boring lol


Gee, five beers?  Five more than I've had.  Not even WoW here (never have played it, though).

I suppose you're sentenced to surfing army.ca!  Things could be worse, I suppose!


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Yes, yes they could!  Army.ca is one of my favorite places on the web. next to penny arcade, World of Warcraft, and control alt delete.  OMG, to quote myself, "my geekines sis showing" hahah


----------



## vonGarvin (18 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Yes, yes they could!  Army.ca is one of my favorite places on the web. next to penny arcade, World of Warcraft, and control alt delete.  OMG, to quote myself, "*my geekines sis showing*" hahah


You must be on beer number 6.  Perhaps it's time to log off?  :rofl:

:cheers:


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

No, no still number 5 lol, but perhaps it is time to call it a night, the thread has been hijacked quite successfully to boot lol, goodnight


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Okay just another question, more about Kit then anything. What size Boots do they go down to?  I'm size 5 1/2 to a 6 in ladies


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> Okay just another question, more about Kit then anything. What size Boots do they go down to?  I'm size 5 1/2 to a 6 in ladies



They will take care of you.....no need to worry.

You DO NOT have to worry about every single little details, you are not the first to go to BMQ.

Congrats and good luck


----------



## Dolphado (18 May 2008)

Thanks, you are so right.  I've been stressing myself out more than anything else.  I will try to just relax and enjoy my last month in town with my friends and family.


----------



## aesop081 (18 May 2008)

Dolphado said:
			
		

> I've been stressing myself out more than anything else.



There will be plenty of time to stress out and right now isnt it.



> I will try to just relax and enjoy my last month in town with my friends and family.



Please do so. Just dont get dragged down into the weeds.You dont need to have the answer to evey single minute question that comes to mind. Its natural to wonder, but its not critical. There has been thousands of people through BMQ before you. I'm willing to bet there has been many small females amongst them. My youngest daughter is 11 and she is bigger right now than one of the girls on my BMQ.


----------

